# 2011 Fred Bear Carnage



## PineThirty (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like bear has come up with a new bow that comes out In October. The 2011 Bear Carnage. Looks alot like the Attack. Looks like Its alittle longer Axle to Axle. Looking forward to seeing alittle more about It. Heres a video yall can check out.

http://www.bearcarnagebow.com/


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would have bought the Attack in a minute, but I hate the way those darn string stops look.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 22, 2010)

Those darn string stops make the bear the quietest on the market.  I dont shoot Bear but its a dawg on good shootin bow.


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Sep 22, 2010)

I personally like the string stops. I have the Strike and its extremely quiet and smooth. May not be the fastest thing in the market but the bow being quite is more imp. to me than speed.


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats the first thing I notice when I watch videos on the Attack how quiet It Is. I dont like the way the string stops look, but I would like to shoot one.


----------



## RacerM (Sep 23, 2010)

southernyotekiller said:


> Thats the first thing I notice when I watch videos on the Attack how quiet It Is. I dont like the way the string stops look, but I would like to shoot one.



Me too. Im still shooting a Truth 1 and love it. It does need to be restrung, but still shoots sweet.


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 23, 2010)

Not saying they dont perform excellent, just saying they dont look good to me thats all.


----------



## 24point (Sep 23, 2010)

RacerM said:


> Me too. Im still shooting a Truth 1 and love it. It does need to be restrung, but still shoots sweet.



I shoot a Truth 1 too! I love it


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 24, 2010)

Welp, looks like Ill get to play with one here soon then!

It does seem to have a longer A2A and maybe a shorter BH? What else could Bear do to improve on the Attack and leave it looking so close to the same?


----------



## BOWKILL (Sep 24, 2010)

*re*

I will get my hands on the new Carnage at the sales Bear Sales meeting this weekend! 
I will be travelling with the bow starting Oct. 1st. 
Your local Bear dealers will have the bow hanging in November. 
PM if you need help finding a local dealer, thanks!
Bowkill


----------



## childers (Sep 24, 2010)

BOWKILL said:


> I will get my hands on the new Carnage at the sales Bear Sales meeting this weekend!
> I will be travelling with the bow starting Oct. 1st.
> Your local Bear dealers will have the bow hanging in November.
> PM if you need help finding a local dealer, thanks!
> Bowkill



know anything about the price or speed?


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 24, 2010)

If I had to say the price Is probably going to be the same as the Attack. I have noticed that the Attack seems to be holding some what of a value(used prices). 




childers said:


> know anything about the price or speed?


----------



## palmettoswamp (Sep 24, 2010)

shorter brace, longer ata and roller guard? should be interesting


----------

